
Google Chrome Extensions: Developer Documentation - nreece
http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/index.html
======
human_v2
I'm so glad! I've been waiting to get AdBlock Plus and Developer Tools for
Chrome forever. Chrome is a pretty quick browser. It's like FF when it first
came out but with some Opera mixed in - most notably the page previews that
show up in blank tabs. I just hope Google doesn't let Chrome go the way of FF
and get fat and useless.

